
eBay scammers turned Nespresso buyers into cash mules - social_quotient
https://mashable.com/article/nespresso-money-mules-ebay-credit-card-fraud-def-con/
======
woliveirajr
> So maybe next time think twice before hitting "purchase" on that great eBay
> deal from a brand-new seller with no reviews.

At what point something is a real bargain deal and when it's scam?

Theo extremes are easy, but where we draw the line?

